# x



## Unknown2u (May 19, 2021)

😭


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

He's chosen his mommy over you. In short, he's never grown up as his immature behavior indicates.
Are you in a position to stay with family or friends? Could you afford to live on your own if you had to?

If you can, I'd consider leaving him to his true love and taking a chance on a better life.


----------



## Unknown2u (May 19, 2021)

x


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Have you always lived with her? Was this agreed before marriage? Was he living with her when you met?
Once your health is ok can you get a job do you can afford a place of your own?


----------



## Unknown2u (May 19, 2021)

x


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Unknown2u said:


> I lived with her when I was a teen and first got together with my hubby then we lived on our own for many years. I had nightmares of living with her and now they seem to be reality. It isn't her fault so much as it is that we can't get along we are different people. She use to do drugs so I am not sure if that is why she is the way she is but it does make it hard. My husband is the one that worsens the situations because he told me to speak up for myself with her and then at the same time he gets angry at me and acts like I am scolding his mom. No it is impossible to get a place of my own especially with rents going up so high up. I am talking about hundreds of dollars added to peoples rents suddenly and more people are ending up homeless. If I can hide and be unseen maybe I can avoid conflict? I am praying my health gets better cause then I can escape to work and boost my financial situation. Medical bills are ridiculous too so not sure if I will ever be able to make it out there especially on my own suddenly.


Why do you have to live with her again when you didn't for years?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Due to the fact that @Unknown2u has deleted her posts, this thread is closed for further replies.


----------

